# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Bạch Tuyết + Bao Công sinh ra ai ???

## votantai

-Giả sử, Nếu công chúa Bạch Tuyết..............lấy............... Bao Công làm chồng thì.........khi sinh ra ......công chúa...............thì..........công chúa sẽ là ai?
Theo gocdovui.com

----------


## tuylasg

công chúa lọ lem
Cái này đọc trên mạng nhiều lần rồi

----------


## volcano

cái này có nhiều rùi mà post trên mấy diễn đàn

----------


## collagenadiva

Câu này thú vị ghê.Bi giờ mình mới được nghe.hihi!

----------


## stylehanquoc

Hi. Câu này nghe qua rùi nhưng mà không nhớ. Có câu trả lời sẵn thì lại biết rùi. hihi

----------


## changmin629x

lọ lem chứ ai

----------


## anhdgc

He he! Công chúa lọ lem chứ ai.
Câu đó cũ mèm.

----------


## hlong001

Lý giải coi, sao lại công chúa lọ lem?

----------


## Lenguyen1508

> Lý giải coi, sao lại công chúa lọ lem?


thì công chúa bạch tuyết ==>công chúa
bao công ==>lọ lem(do mặt đen ý)
"theo quan điểm của mình là như vậy .ke ke"

----------


## luxuryhanoi

câu này thấy trên mấy diễn đàn khác đăng rùi

----------


## linht1106k1

ừh mấy diễn đàn khác cũng hỏi rồi mà khá nhiều nữa là

----------

